# Mulberry Buy Back Program!



## Foofan

Anyone seen this? Would definitely be worth seeing what they offer and are selling...
https://www.mulberry.com/gb/made-to...um=Email&utm_campaign=180220UK&mi_u=C00706590
https://www.mulberry.com/gb/made-to...um=Email&utm_campaign=180220UK&mi_u=C00706590

“*The Mulberry Exchange *
_We are delighted to launch this new suite of services that invites customers to have their Mulberry bags authenticated and appraised, with the opportunity to put this value towards a new purchase.
_
*Buy Back*
_Bring your Mulberry bag to one the following stores for authentication and valuation:

Bond Street, London UK
Gee’s Court, London UK
Regent Street, UK
Covent Garden, London UK
White City, London UK
Glasgow, UK
Edinburgh, UK
Leeds, UK
Manchester, UK
York, UK
Kilver Court, Somerset UK
Spring Street, New York US

You will then receive a Mulberry gift voucher in exchange for your bag.”_


----------



## Saffron Skye

I'm so excited about this.  I have a Brimley that has barely seen the light of day.  In hindsight I should never have purchased it and wanted to get rid, but was frightened of reselling.

The valuation is going to be interesting.....


----------



## Foofan

I have a lot of bags I bought unseen and figured out after the fact that they don’t fit my needs or I can’t get on with them, one being my Tessie Hobo in Tangerine which was filled once for a photo and never used again and still has all the plastic on the metalwork.

The link mentions that once the bought-back items are sent to Somerset for a ‘spit & polish’ they’ll be available to buy back in some stores. My only concern is the valuation might be quite low if they are looking to resell and make a profit...


----------



## Saffron Skye

Foofan said:


> The link mentions that once the bought-back items are sent to Somerset for a ‘spit & polish’ they’ll be available to buy back in those same aforementioned stores. My only concern is the valuation might be quite low if they are looking to resell and make a profit...



Yep, that's my concern.  My Brimley has been used twice.  It went from front door, into car, into mum's house and a return journey.  it has been Colonilled to death.  It's literally brand new,  has pride of place on the passenger seat and hell will freeze over before any of my bags are placed on the floor.

Now I wonder if they will log valuations.  I'm tempted to visit two different stores.  I guess I can just walk away if I feel that I'm being shafted not the price.


----------



## fabuleux

I find quite interesting that Mulberry is about to admit to its customers how much their bags have lost in value... I look forward to reading people's experiences!


----------



## Foofan

This is what caught my eye, in the photo advertising this launch, they have a mini Alexa, a Congo classic saddle bag and another classic oldie. I think it’s very interesting to see they want to buy back their older (classic, better materials and quality) stock, refurbish it and resell it.

This makes me think, as previously noted, the company is not as profitable as they want to be and they can see how strong the trade is on Mulberry classic older stock and the dip in new stock sales and want in on the profits...

Plus is it me, or does it sound just a tiny bit desperate to go to your customers and ask if you can buy your old bags back off them to try and entice them to buy new stock in exchange...??


----------



## Foofan

*“ Buy Pre-loved *
_A selection of pre-loved and archive pieces will be also available for purchase in select stores - all carefully revived by Mulberry’s restoration artisans in Somerset. With a focus on rare silhouettes and limited-edition pieces, each bag will be valued and priced individually, with new drops arriving regularly.

Pre-loved can be shopped at the following stores:

Bond Street, London UK
Gees Court, London UK
Spring Street, New York US”_


----------



## Chunky1701

I read a comment on their page earlier when on Facebook from someone who had been in for the buy back valuation service - they said they were offered 25% of the original price with a receipt or 20% without a receipt. So, maybe worth it on some bags I'm sure - on others not so, such as the popular Bays/Alexas especially if they're in good condition. There were several other comments mentioning the 25%. I also wonder about whether you would get this if the condition of any bag taken in, was not so perfect. I don't recall reading anything about the condition of the bags they will take back with this service. Does anyone else know?


----------



## DJC29

Chunky1701 said:


> I read a comment on their page earlier when on Facebook from someone who had been in for the buy back valuation service - they said they were offered 25% of the original price with a receipt or 20% without a receipt. So, maybe worth it on some bags I'm sure - on others not so, such as the popular Bays/Alexas especially if they're in good condition. There were several other comments mentioning the 25%. I also wonder about whether you would get this if the condition of any bag taken in, was not so perfect. I don't recall reading anything about the condition of the bags they will take back with this service. Does anyone else know?


----------



## DJC29

That is disappointing as I was hoping to take in my Cara as I have only used it twice but as I can't find the receipt it would mean I would only be offered £200 for it and for that I would rather keep it!  Especially as I would have to make a special trip into London at a cost of around £50.  Ebay it is then.


----------



## peonypony

On V-day I brought my old small Alice zipped tote pink color.  I hardly used and it's still great condition and because of the color it's so hard to match outfits with as well.  I was offered 25% back from the retail value of the bag that I purchased.  I got back around $225 and decided to get something else, so I got small palm green amberley - silky calf plus on top of it the sale rep said there's additional 20 percent off on sale items so that help a bit. 

https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/sale/sale-bags/small-amberley-satchel-palm-green-silky-calf

 Total of the retail sale price is $860 - minus 20% and my $225 credit, so I ended paying $524 for my new bag.  I saved about $300 something that day.  I wish I could have gotten more but I think 25% is what you would get back for your old bags.


----------



## Tonimichelle

I received an email about this and whilst I’m not so interested in their more recent bags, I love the idea of possibly being able to buy classic vintage Mulberry bags (Darwin leather ideally!) refurbished and directly from Mulberry!


----------



## Chunky1701

Tonimichelle said:


> I received an email about this and whilst I’m not so interested in their more recent bags, I love the idea of possibly being able to buy classic vintage Mulberry bags (Darwin leather ideally!) refurbished and directly from Mulberry!


I totally agree - my entire collection is vintage and pre JC era and I absolutely love Darwin leather! It's just so reassuringly solid, well made and totally beautiful IMO - I am with you all the way  My only post JC purchase arrived today - the lovely Bayswater Tote in Deep Sea - wow, just wow, she's a beauty - it's the first and only bag I've purchased direct since JC took over as designer and quite frankly, the only one I've shown any interest in. I am a sucker for a classic design


----------



## Chunky1701

peonypony said:


> On V-day I brought my old small Alice zipped tote pink color.  I hardly used and it's still great condition and because of the color it's so hard to match outfits with as well.  I was offered 25% back from the retail value of the bag that I purchased.  I got back around $225 and decided to get something else, so I got small palm green amberley - silky calf plus on top of it the sale rep said there's additional 20 percent off on sale items so that help a bit.
> 
> https://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/women/sale/sale-bags/small-amberley-satchel-palm-green-silky-calf
> 
> Total of the retail sale price is $860 - minus 20% and my $225 credit, so I ended paying $524 for my new bag.  I saved about $300 something that day.  I wish I could have gotten more but I think 25% is what you would get back for your old bags.


Beautiful bag  Peonypony! You must be very pleased


----------



## Katinahat

Chunky1701 said:


> I totally agree - my entire collection is vintage and pre JC era and I absolutely love Darwin leather! It's just so reassuringly solid, well made and totally beautiful IMO - I am with you all the way  My only post JC purchase arrived today - the lovely Bayswater Tote in Deep Sea - wow, just wow, she's a beauty - it's the first and only bag I've purchased direct since JC took over as designer and quite frankly, the only one I've shown any interest in. I am a sucker for a classic design


Snap! I just bought this bag in Deep Sea too! Arrived on Monday and I’ve been carrying it for work all week. Lovely colour and design that seems very versatile. 

I’ve bought several bags post JC but most are actually the original designs that they still sell or from outlet bought more recently. I’m a sucker for the iconic postman’s lock with the tree. I do like the new rider’s lock too. 

Pre JC designs
Bayswater in mole grey
Alexa in Chestnut 
Black SBS 
Mini Cara in steel blue
Oxblood Tessie Hobo
Lily in black and oak
Tree continental purse in oak

JC designs
Black Seaton
Mini Amberley in Amethyst 
Bayswater Tote in Deep Sea
Darley Long Wallet in Porcelain blue
Pink Zip Around Long wallet

I’d not sell any of them to get 25% of their value off a new bag. I’d rather continue to shop sales/outlet and I do carry them all still. Having just got one, I’m trying to restrain myself now anyway! Although, I guess if I lived near a store selling reconditioned bags I’d take a look....


----------



## Chunky1701

Katinahat said:


> Snap! I just bought this bag in Deep Sea too! Arrived on Monday and I’ve been carrying it for work all week. Lovely colour and design that seems very versatile.
> 
> I’ve bought several bags post JC but most are actually the original designs that they still sell or from outlet bought more recently. I’m a sucker for the iconic postman’s lock with the tree. I do like the new rider’s lock too.
> 
> Pre JC designs
> Bayswater in mole grey
> Alexa in Chestnut
> Black SBS
> Mini Cara in steel blue
> Oxblood Tessie Hobo
> Lily in black and oak
> Tree continental purse in oak
> 
> JC designs
> Black Seaton
> Mini Amberley in Amethyst
> Bayswater Tote in Deep Sea
> Darley Long Wallet in Porcelain blue
> Pink Zip Around Long wallet
> 
> I’d not sell any of them to get 25% of their value off a new bag. I’d rather continue to shop sales/outlet and I do carry them all still. Having just got one, I’m trying to restrain myself now anyway! Although, I guess if I lived near a store selling reconditioned bags I’d take a look....



I think it may have been your post that enabled me on the Bays Tote that I read and within the space of 1 hr I had purchased it - she's a beauty and what a bargain price - I just couldn't resist the urge!

My Pre JC list
Annie - Blonde/Oak
Annie - Oak
Redford - Oak - currently with Mulbs repairs getting some love
Blenheim - Oak - currently with Mulbs repairs getting a bit of love
Alexa - Black
Alexa - Oak
Alexa oversized - Chocolate
Postmans lock satchel in Khaki 
Postmans lock satchel in Black
Bays NVT Oak
Bays Silky Snake in Ink
Somerset shoulder bag in oak/Black/Fuchsia
Brooke in Oak
Effie in Oak 

My current Refurb list awaiting my attention 

Bays Tote in NVT - all corners need repair and this one needs handles sorting - she'll go to Mulbs repair - she is also filthy and needs desperate heavy duty cleaning
Harriet Patent beige - to be dyed black (slightly horrified at the prospect of this, but that's how I learn so I will do this)
Black Postmans lock crossbody - needs strap repair


Post JC
Bayswater Tote in Sea Green

Just writing this list means I need to downsize my collection as there are others I cannot remember without going through it to see what there is. I plan to sell my oversized Alexa in choc and my Annies will go this year along with Khaki postmans lock satchel as I don't use her. I am very proud to say that all pre JC have been purchased second hand and restored by me to their former glory - I use Mulbs repairs to do the bits I cannot do like a new Postmans lock etc. I am also such a sucker for a postmans lock


----------



## Katinahat

Chunky1701 said:


> I think it may have been your post that enabled me on the Bays Tote that I read and within the space of 1 hr I had purchased it - she's a beauty and what a bargain price - I just couldn't resist the urge!
> 
> My Pre JC list
> Annie - Blonde/Oak
> Annie - Oak
> Redford - Oak - currently with Mulbs repairs getting some love
> Blenheim - Oak - currently with Mulbs repairs getting a bit of love
> Alexa - Black
> Alexa - Oak
> Alexa oversized - Chocolate
> Postmans lock satchel in Khaki
> Postmans lock satchel in Black
> Bays NVT Oak
> Bays Silky Snake in Ink
> Somerset shoulder bag in oak/Black/Fuchsia
> Brooke in Oak
> Effie in Oak
> 
> My current Refurb list awaiting my attention
> 
> Bays Tote in NVT - all corners need repair and this one needs handles sorting - she'll go to Mulbs repair - she is also filthy and needs desperate heavy duty cleaning
> Harriet Patent beige - to be dyed black (slightly horrified at the prospect of this, but that's how I learn so I will do this)
> Black Postmans lock crossbody - needs strap repair
> 
> 
> Post JC
> Bayswater Tote in Sea Green
> 
> Just writing this list means I need to downsize my collection as there are others I cannot remember without going through it to see what there is. I plan to sell my oversized Alexa in choc and my Annies will go this year along with Khaki postmans lock satchel as I don't use her. I am very proud to say that all pre JC have been purchased second hand and restored by me to their former glory - I use Mulbs repairs to do the bits I cannot do like a new Postmans lock etc. I am also such a sucker for a postmans lock


That’s is an impressive list! You are obviously very talented at restoration too! And an oak fan I see. It’s such a versatile colour. 

I’m the total opposite and only buy new, albeit usually in the sales, airport or outlet. I’ve looked online at preloved but never quite feel confident enough. Perhaps this direct Mulberry buying second hand option is good for people like me...


----------



## Chunky1701

Katinahat said:


> That’s is an impressive list! You are obviously very talented at restoration too! And an oak fan I see. It’s such a versatile colour.
> 
> I’m the total opposite and only buy new, albeit usually in the sales, airport or outlet. I’ve looked online at preloved but never quite feel confident enough. Perhaps this direct Mulberry buying second hand option is good for people like me...



I agree with you entirely, the restoration road is not an easy one and some bags I have lost to bag heaven in the process so it doesn't always work out - also sometimes, paying a bit more on pre-loved is the best option - cleaning is relatively straight forward and there's plenty of tips and advice on here to help us all out and get a good result without spending any more. I am no expert by any means, it's a hobby of mine that I enjoy doing. A good example of this is I have an Alexa in oak at the moment for refurb which I thought was a total bargain, but I cannot seem to crack how to fix one of the corners - it's these tricky things that pop up which is when I sometimes think I shouldn't have bought this one..I will definitely take a look at their pre-loved when they come out - there are a couple of models I would be interested in for sure


----------



## Katinahat

Chunky1701 said:


> I agree with you entirely, the restoration road is not an easy one and some bags I have lost to bag heaven in the process so it doesn't always work out - also sometimes, paying a bit more on pre-loved is the best option - cleaning is relatively straight forward and there's plenty of tips and advice on here to help us all out and get a good result without spending any more. I am no expert by any means, it's a hobby of mine that I enjoy doing. A good example of this is I have an Alexa in oak at the moment for refurb which I thought was a total bargain, but I cannot seem to crack how to fix one of the corners - it's these tricky things that pop up which is when I sometimes think I shouldn't have bought this one..I will definitely take a look at their pre-loved when they come out - there are a couple of models I would be interested in for sure


It’s really good you have made your bag love and obvious skills into such a complete hobby!


----------



## MiniMabel

fabuleux said:


> I find quite interesting that Mulberry is about to admit to its customers how much their bags have lost in value... I look forward to reading people's experiences!



I don't think it's a matter of whether the bags have lost in financial value. That applies to most bags/items, and  fashion and trends have a big influence so it's not really fair to suggest it for a particular designer.

A bag is a piece of leather fashioned into an item to use and enjoy, that's the real value of it which is also an investment in oneself after having chosen a particular bag. 

I think it's really nice that some oldies will be rescued and rehabilitated, and it will be interesting to see how they're priced.  I think they will be extremely popular and sell like hot cakes.

MM.


----------



## jelly-baby

Seen a lot about this buy-back in the Facebook groups. It actually makes me chuckle that people are so put out that they will only get offered 20-25% of what they paid. How many other retailers buy things back?! It is like they expect to use a bag for two years and then get back virtually what they paid. Mind you, these are the same people who try and sell their bags for the price they paid and then expect the buyer to pay their PayPal and postage fees. Like they are doing someone a favour


----------



## jp23

Hey there! I recently purchased a SBS cookie from this program for $300 USD! Was a great deal. I love this program, I think its a great way to take control back and I def feel better purchasing from them than places like the real real (which recently damaged a bag of mine btw). I feel like the bag was def re-dyed though as the oak looks a little more red than the original.


----------



## Katinahat

I’d love to get to look sometime when everything opens again but I don’t think my local shop is selling reconditioned just buying back. This is a shame!


----------



## Muffin_Top

I am astonished by this system.
It looks like Mulberry is moving backwards from the high-end image they have been trying to build in the last years, with it-bags and price ranges like LV.
I also wonder about the 20 % without receipt, and 25 % with receipt. I could understand 20% money back or 25% store credit. 
But aren't they able to authenticate accurately enough they own products ? 
As said previouslyo n the thread, the brand seems desperate to sell their new styles. And this might work: people might purchase something they wouldn't have otherwise.
I'm exposing my reasoning as accurately as I can :
- you have a bag you're not wearing. You've "lost" like 1000 pounds.
- you sell them your bag for 250 pounds, and buy a new one for like 1000 pounds again. You have spent 750 pounds that you wouldn't have otherwise.
Well done Mulberry ! 
I'd rather sell it myself.


----------



## Mutti

Great offer. I would like it to be a possibility i Copenhagen


----------



## stylistamie

Hi! Does Mulberry still offer this buy back program? And is it available worldwide or just the UK store?


----------



## morejunkny

stylistamie said:


> Hi! Does Mulberry still offer this buy back program? And is it available worldwide or just the UK store?



I just turned in a couple of bags about a month ago at the Soho store in NYC. I was told they take bags back in any condition.


----------



## girliegirl

morejunkny said:


> I just turned in a couple of bags about a month ago at the Soho store in NYC. I was told they take bags back in any condition.


Was just told this in Soho also and they had a bunch on display. What a great program!


----------

